# Call From FMH



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

guys i just got a call from FMH the woman on the phone said that my name came on the 2nd merit list. and she also said that i have to submit by fees by 16 november. i really really want to get into shalamar or cmh i don't understand if i should wait for their list because we don't know when it'll be out. should i let go fmh? i mean do i have any chance in shalamar considering that fmh's merit ended at 87.69 and i had 87.5. guys please help me i only have till tomorrow to decide


----------



## Happy khan (Jun 17, 2015)

From what I have gathered from different forums, Fmh is better than shalamar.


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

The only safe option would be to pay fmh right now and wait for the merit lists for shalamar and cmh
I am sure you can get a refund if you decide to leave fmh but you would lose around 50000 Rs
You should contact fmh about their refund policy


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

Trust me. Go for fmh. Cmh is still having meetings with pmdc and its list will come way after 18th. It has still not decided its criterion. Cmh is the biggest risk i took and i'm still regretting it.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

i asked that woman about the refund policy and she just laughed it off like a donkey brawling. i swear i wanted to punch her in the face that time . i got angry and asked her again she didn't know it herself and said i will have to contact pmdc to know the refund policy. GOD this is so frustrating! 

- - - Updated - - -

i've read a lot of forums about colleges comparisons and what i've come to know is that shalamar has a better campus and better clinical exposure. and also that fmh doesn't have proper hostels. correct me if i'm wrong?

- - - Updated - - -



Rafaykhann said:


> Trust me. Go for fmh. Cmh is still having meetings with pmdc and its list will come way after 18th. It has still not decided its criterion. Cmh is the biggest risk i took and i'm still regretting it.


 and what about shalamar? should i risk my admission in fmh for shalamar?


----------



## 123sana (Sep 1, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> i asked that woman about the refund policy and she just laughed it off like a donkey brawling. i swear i wanted to punch her in the face that time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Building and hostel wise, yes shalamar is better but when it comes to quality of education trust me fmh is no less!


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

Has the pmdc policy problem been solved ?
Did you ask fmh ?


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

I totally think you should pay your dues at fmh cause even if you do end up at shalamar. You'll get a refund and loose 50,000. Now What's 50,000 compared to securing ones future?
Also fmh has trust hospital I think so it's got pretty good clinical exposure


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> I totally think you should pay your dues at fmh cause even if you do end up at shalamar. You'll get a refund and loose 50,000. Now What's 50,000 compared to securing ones future?
> Also fmh has trust hospital I think so it's got pretty good clinical exposure


 so will i get all the fee back? it's like 7 lac 70 something thousand. mostly colleges don't follow the refund policy and they hardly refund the money.

- - - Updated - - -



Yoga said:


> Has the pmdc policy problem been solved ?
> Did you ask fmh ?


 well this year's policy is not being applied and i think previously the policy was that if a candidate wishes to leave the college before the classes starting 100% of the fee should be refunded except for i think one time admission fee.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I think you should submit fee In FMH. FMH is great in clinical exposure and studies and also is very prominent and respected. I don't think you will regret it. Allah does best for us. Try istikhara. That's a good option. Also, I wouldn't want to wait. Things are very unpredictable this year. It's good to bad in seconds. I wouldn't take a risk just for a better campus and better clinical exposure. I think both hospitals are okay. Doesn't matter because your house job will be somewhere else and that's enough clinical exposure. So just go for FMH. I hope you decide what's best for you ))


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

FMH has the patient load of a govt hospital, just go and see. Its a no brainer. Opt for fmh IMO. Its a clinical experience gold mine over there:woot:


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

yes i'm thinking to submit my fee day after tomorrow just to be on the safe side. thanks guys for all the advices:thumbsup: it really helped


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yaar i know this student who applied for local bds in FMH 
And she got a call ke wo second list me agayi
Her aggregate is 80.5% 
Mine is 79.7% 
Muje abi tak call nai ayi
Do i have any chance? What shouldddd i doooooooooooooo 
Plus she is leaving that seat fmh was her back up apparently


----------



## ZarghamMohsin (Nov 9, 2016)

*Chances In FMH*

I have 73% in UHS. 
What are my chances in FMH for BDS?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

At this stage, you should consider yourself lucky that you've gotten in somewhere. So many people are literally banging heads as to what's happening lol. Go for FMH, its as good as Shalamar as far as I know. Be confident about it and consider your parents opinion first.  Best of luck!

- - - Updated - - -



ZarghamMohsin said:


> I have 73% in UHS.
> What are my chances in FMH for BDS?
> 
> I'd say its rather unlikely since the first merit list for BDS closed at 81.8 I believe? What are your other options?


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Fmh's 2nd merit list for bds closed at 80.1 today 
Kal shaam ko 3rd final list lag jani
Me abi wahi se araha ho


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

wait....2nd list kab lagi...mbbs ki lag gayi hai?


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yaar me fmh gaya tha waha unke office me lagi hoi thi 2nd list


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

It's very interesting that the list just dropped by 0.2% I don't believe it. I think they just uploaded the top 150 kids at once and made it into two lists. They said 1st list kay aadhay kids havent even submitted their fees so they aren't sure what to do right now. Merit will go slightly low because not everyone will go to FMH. Idk. I honestly don't know. This country is ****ed up man. Seriously ****ed up.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

the worst thing is that they gave me only 2 days to submit 7 lac and 72 thousand. how can i arrange such a big amount in only 2 days and the very next day they're putting up their 3rd list.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> the worst thing is that they gave me only 2 days to submit 7 lac and 72 thousand. how can i arrange such a big amount in only 2 days and the very next day they're putting up their 3rd list.


And who will be in the third list? Air?


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> And who will be in the third list? Air?


 hahahha i don't know someone on this thread said the 3rd list will be out tomorrow. but it seems very unlikely to me that how they'll make it in such short time.


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > And who will be in the third list? Air?
> ...


Exactly. They themselves said half the kids from the 1st list didn't pay. And second isn't even uploaded yet. And third is cominh?


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

FutureDr. said:


> Exactly. They themselves said half the kids from the 1st list didn't pay. And second isn't even uploaded yet. And third is cominh?


The second list is up. They posted it in their office and someone posted it on fb
I dont know why they didnt update their website


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Probably because of what's going on with PMDC. They're trying to do things secretly maybe?


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

FutureDr. said:


> Probably because of what's going on with PMDC. They're trying to do things secretly maybe?


https://www.facebook.com/FMHCandD/posts/1333636509980464


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow seriously 2 days? They're basically making things impossible, no wonder there's gonna be a 3rd list.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Ohh! Well then, i suppose life sucks for every kid who doesn't have 88-87 this year.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Ohh! Well then, i suppose life sucks for every kid who doesn't have 88-87 this year.


Totally with you on that. People with a whooping 85% don't stand a chance at a decent med college. I wish I had an idea of this upcoming disaster so I could've gone back to the UK.


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I got a call from fmh today
Bds me 79.7% tha mera 
But i have already paid in lmdc so anyone who is still waiting there, they might get a call


----------

